# Ogre Kingdoms Project Log



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello all you snack sized Thinlings.

With the Heresy Online Painting Challenge two months or so away its time to start thinking about what I'm going to do and getting my shit together.

Ogre Kingdoms is my choice for the challange, the decision was made little while ago for about three different reasons.


My better half has a HE army and I have to get a WHFB army so we can both learn to play.


I have had a reasonable size box of second hand ones lurking in the loft for a while now.


Lets face it they have the smallest size units possible so I stand a chance of painting a unit a month.


The next thing was to make them a little more interesting for myself. 
A Theme!

I did a little research and saw some brilliant Pirate Themed OK Armies and one particular Scottish Themed army that I had to fight the urge to copy.

The Ogres Kingdoms minis have always struck me as oriental in basic facial features and pointy shoes.

So Mongols is the very loose theme.

Silly hats a plenty.

The first thing was to check out Mongolian hats.

Hat Type 1








Hat Type 2








Hat Type 3








Hat Type 4









The thing was to work out how in blue blazes to make them.

Glossing over that fact I set to retro-prepping a unit of Leadbelchers, filling the gaps around the shoulder muscles and taking a knife to the mold and join lines.
Why the LeadBelchers first? well the honest truth is they are the only unit I'm sure of what weapons I want on them.:laugh:










After doing the basic preparation the belchers I can avoid the GS hattery no longer.

The first step was to make a basic form for the crown of the hat by whittling some plasticard.










Then I took a Siligum mold of the form. 


































Now with the ability to press mold Milliput hat crowns all I have to do is GS extra detail to get slightly different hats.











I will go into a bit more detail on the detailing of hats when I get onto doing some Bulls.




























So with three LeadBelchers sporting hats and two more prepped I now have my first unit ready to paint ( After basing them up of course).

Next unit to prep will be some Bulls.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am looking forward to this log Vash. It's about time you brought some of your converting wizardry to Fantasy.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Weee, Vash is back with a bang =). Or a "Boom, Hur Hur Hur", as in the sense of a Leadbelcher.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

loving the theme, sir! the hat with the spike is definitely my favourite...can't wait to see some paint on them. :grin:

i've been tempted by OK ever since i saw the Ninja Maneater you can get from GW Direct...but then all those evil rats came a-calling!

you planning on running purely ogres, or will we get to see some mongol Knobblas as well?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Amazing idea with the hats.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It's so ridiculous it's awesome.

The step by step is also incredibly helpful, as this is the first "This is how you make a mold" I've seen (granted, I haven't looked...)

Good shit


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh dear me, this is awesome :grin:

Looking forward to following this, i know a few people on the forums play OK but i've never really looked at an army in much depth, this will definitely be an education.

Nice tutorial and a great start to a log :victory:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

like the idea vash, and looking forward to see it grow and develop
what colour are you thinking of doing the flesh of the ogres?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Love them mate! I like the hats too, very well made (the fur made of green stuff is well good!).

Have a dose of rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

hats are awesome great idea.

and i have thought about doing Ogres in the past so it will be nice to see what you do with it... id love to do my brettonian army for the painting challange.. but i just wont have enough minitures (and knights are hard to paint! i also want to put alot of work into them)

its nice to think aswell i will get to follow this for a year too


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> you planning on running purely ogres, or will we get to see some mongol Knobblas as well?


My limited understanding is that OKs need Gnoblars to function so at some point yes, mainly because I really want a Scraplauncher or two.



fynn said:


> what colour are you thinking of doing the flesh of the ogres?


I don't know yet, human flesh is out so its the standard Ogre or something a little more yellow. A test mini will get painted over the weekend hopefully.

I have been surprised by the amount of interest, comments and Rep this thread has received.:biggrin:

Thank you all, now of to do some hats for bulls.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The Ogre Hat-o-matic.

Brilliant!

I wonder how many other armies could use a similar process, with a basic piece being mass-molded and quickly customized?

I bet a gobbo hat-o-matic might work.

Slaaneshi Codpiece-o-matic would work . . . 

Marine shoulder pad-o-matic?

Hmmm . . .


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Becoming a Mad Hatter with the Ogre Hat-O-Matic.*



Kreuger said:


> The Ogre Hat-o-matic.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> ...


Ogre Hat-O-Matic, love it.:biggrin:

As long as its a one sided sculpt all of those ideas should work out.

Heres a little more info for those interested

*Using the Ogre Hat-O-Matic*

Press Molding things has it's own set of issues that it is worth being aware of...

Being a mold with only one opening means it is very easy to get voids in the Milliput if you shove it in all in one go.
To combat this I usually add a bit at a time, starting with a cone shaped lump of Milliput.
Making the pointy bit of the cone fit into the spike for the hat, I then repeatedly tamp it down. ( In this case the moistened back end of a needle file was used.)









The original lump of Milliput is tamped down to cover the inner mold leaving a void in the middle, this is so that you don't get lines forming where you add each layer.









Add another ball of Milliput to the void and tamp down until even, any joins between the two stages of adding Milliput are then hidden inside the hat.









Then you just have to wait until the Milliput is cured, this can be slightly longer than the time stated on the packet due to being enclosed in the mold.

*Making different style hats from the basic cast.*

OK, so now I have a collection of identical Hat Crowns, not very interesting or suitable for Ogres ( Nice for some armies though).

Here's a step by step for the standard Mongol Hat.

First of is trepanning the Ogres head to accept the hat.










I cut a circle of 1mm plastic for the hat brim.









Which then had a Hat-O-Matic hat crown glued in the center (If I was dealing with a separate Ogre head I would glue this on the head at this point. Its easier, trust me.).
Next was rolling a GS sausage long enough to encircle the hat crown.

















I don't have any of those cool silicon Paint Shapers yet so using my trusty Swann Morton ( Wetted so it does not stick to the GS) I then smoothed off the sausage of GS.









Then I added the texturing to it buy using the knife edge.


















Then repeat the process on the underside (having waited for the top to cure and harden).

















The pin added to the underside is only there because I am working with assembled Ogres, if the head is separate the hat would be glued on and the pin would temporarily be in the under side of the head instead and removed when the head was glued onto the Ogre.

The pin in this case is to locate hat in the right place and I have to press the hat onto the head to indent the shape of his head into the GS.



















So when the underside of the brim has hardened I can sort the edge.

Yet another sausage of GS it made and put around the edge ( I used Brown Stuff this time so you can see whats being done easier.)










Using the wet Knife I then dragged the GS towards the center of the brim and tidied up the detailing as I went on bottom then top of the brim.


















Then before it has cured I use the knife to stab the detailing into the edge of the brim.










And thats that, All I need to do for this hat is detail the top with a plume or spike cut from gobbos, CSM or some such.










I must now try a test mini for painting, so you might get to see one painted before the Army Painting Challenge. :shok:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks alot for the detailed step-by-step. I am just starting to really work with GS (other than gap filling) and I need all the help I can get. Models look great :good:! Will be following your progress with interest. + rep.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

The Orges are looking sweet, I have sat next to you watching you make them hats and they look awsome close up. 

The test mini folks is underway i can vouch for that so watch this space (not sure Vash will finish it today though)

Will be good to work along side you in the paint challenge, Oh i wonder who will get the most painted!!! Vash the converter or me the speed painter!!!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Tinkerbell said:


> Will be good to work along side you in the paint challenge, Oh i wonder who will get the most painted!!! Vash the converter or me the speed painter!!!


My money is on Tink... sorry Vash! 

The step by step is really good to see, you make the GS work look very simple for such an effective result.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This is awesome. My Mobster guardsmen stalled and crashed because i couldn't produce consistant hats for them. I think i'm going to have to give this technique a try and see if it'll get them going again.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I have finally get a Test Ogre painted.




























The lights not spot on, so the highlighting is a bit lighter in real life but I also will be going a bit brighter in future.

There's other things that I will change later.

* Add snow on boots.
* Add snow on rocks.
* Add Tattoos, when I decide on something.
* Add powder burns/soot to Ogre's hands.
* Tidy up base.



As a basic idea of the colour scheme though I'm pretty happy.

Anything that screams for change or improvement?


----------



## Unsuitably (Oct 20, 2010)

I love the colour scheme, it really suits the look you are going for with the hat. With the Snow on the boots though, I presume you are going for on the bottom which would look brilliant, otherwise wouldn't be too sure about it. With the addition of burns etc, I genuinely think there isn't anything I could point out to be changed. 

It is brilliant imo


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive painting.

The Asiatic skin-tone is a very good idea.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great Vash! The skin tone came out very nicely and definitely hits that asain/mongul background that you had talked about.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That has turned out really well, great job! You have well and truely achieved the look you said you were after.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol Vash that is awesome! Words fail me at how epic those hats are lol.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Super cool Vash, very nice work mate!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah man totally awesome perfect choice on the skin tones.. i was about to say maybe some like powder/burn on the barrel and hands.. but you beat me to it 

totally awesome cant wait till january to see this crack on!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice work vash, makes my ogres look like they where painted by a 2 year old.
look forward to seeing more


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The test model turned out really nicely. Personally, I wouldn't overdo the snow though - I think it looks great as is. 

If you're going to at powder burns to the hands, I'd go one step further and add some to the mouth of the cannon barrel as well...

Also, really interested to see what you're thinking in terms of tattoos! Keep up the great work, sir.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

The still looks cool and it is so simple.


----------

